# لو تعبان ومدايق . لو جواك ثورة ضد الخطية . ومليون  كلمة  اة



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

* 

**

*
* لو تعبان ومدايق .
  لو جواك ثورة ضد الخطية .
  لو حاسس انك عايز تبكى بشدة .
  لو عندك مشاكل كتير وضيقات .
  لو كل الناس قالوا عليك كلام باطل وجرحوك.




لو كل حبايبك سابوك بدون سبب .
  لو بتقول دلوقت فى سرك نفسى اموت وارتاح.
  لو عندك كل دة .
  اصرخ لالهك عندةةةةةةةة الحل
  قووووووووووووول يارب يا يسوع : قد علمت انك تستطيع كل شىء ولا يعسر عليك امر "
قووووووووووول خلينى نوررررررر فى الكون ينور اى ليل خلينى كلمة حب تشفى قلب العليل
  +++امين+++
*
*سمير الشاعر
*​ * 


*​ [YOUTUBE]lVnYg1_ePaM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

*وعـــــــــد يا ربي نهائي مش هارجع للخطيه تاني ولا هابعد عنك واسيبك ولا عمري هاسيب ايديك راجع ليك ندمان قلبي بقي تعبان العالم كله احزان ومعاك وحدك الامان ومهما كانت قوة عدوي انابيك غالب ياربي صليبك قوتي فسامحني علي خطيتي معاك وحدك فرحتي وبيك أضمن أبديتي بحبك يارب يا قوتي
جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع" (مز16: 8 )

​ صلو من اجلي 
​*​


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

وهبنا الله قوة التوبة العاملة في القلب والضمير بروح الحياة في المسيح يسوع
كن معافي في روح ناموس الحياة الذي اعتقنا من ناموس الخطية والموت
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> وهبنا الله قوة التوبة العاملة في القلب والضمير بروح الحياة في المسيح يسوع
> كن معافي في روح ناموس الحياة الذي اعتقنا من ناموس الخطية والموت
> النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
> ​


ميرسيةليك نورت استاذى 
ايمن ويارب يعجبك الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

يا جيمل أنا رديت على الموضوع نفسه باختصار وتركيز
ولو لم يعجبني لما رديت من الأصل واكتفيت بكلمة شكراً
ولكن بكون الموضوع يخص حياة التوبة وخلاصنا 
لذلك ركزت على ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع
كن معافي في روح النعمة آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> يا جيمل أنا رديت على الموضوع نفسه باختصار وتركيز
> ولو لم يعجبني لما رديت من الأصل واكتفيت بكلمة شكراً
> ولكن بكون الموضوع يخص حياة التوبة وخلاصنا
> لذلك ركزت على ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع
> ...


شكر ليك مرةاخرة


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2012)

فعلا كلمات مهمه جدا  جدا لحياتنا​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> فعلا كلمات مهمه جدا  جدا لحياتنا​


امين امين 
اشكرك لردك الجميل


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

*كلمات ترنيمة      آدي قلبي إللي إتعود ينسى   *

*     1- أدي قلبي اللي إتعود ينسى راجع للأحضان*

*راجع انا من      الخوف والقسوة قلبي ليك عطشان*



*القرار*



*إرحمني إرفعني      إليك إقبلني *

*إسندني بإيديك      توبني علمني*



*     2- حبك لي حب حقيقي قلبك بيه مليان*

*ياما سامحتني      وأنا في طريقي مهما بكون غلطان*



*     3- عمري قضيته كتير في مواجع تحكيها الدموع*

*لكن عدت لنفسي      وراجع محتاجلك يايسوع*



*     4- وأنا في بعادي تاه المرسى وقلبي ما إرتواش      *

*ايه في العالم      ممكن يسوى لحظة معاك تتعاش*

 *  *


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2012)

راااااااااااااااائع جدا يا سمير 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

candy shop قال:


> راااااااااااااااائع جدا يا سمير
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


اشكرك 
ميرسيةلردك الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (19 أغسطس 2012)

انا ممسك بيمينك الي الابد
حلوه جدااا يا سمير


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> انا ممسك بيمينك الي الابد
> حلوه جدااا يا سمير


ميرسيةاختى 
ميرو ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

رووووووووووعه ياسمير
بجدربنا يبارك حياتك 
ويكون معك
​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا عن الحياه الروحيه والتوبه
يارب كلنا نتعلم منه
ميرسى ليك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> رووووووووووعه ياسمير
> بجدربنا يبارك حياتك
> ويكون معك
> ​


ميرسية يا 
مرمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

Farida Farook قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا عن الحياه الروحيه والتوبه
> يارب كلنا نتعلم منه
> ميرسى ليك
> *​


امين امين امين
انااتعلمت منو
اولا لانى انا خاطى
شكرلردك الجميل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2012)

*بص بجد مفيش كلام يقدر يوصف حرف من كلمه انت كتبتها

بس هقولك ربنا يقوينا يارب ويبعد عننا عدو الخير
وربنا يباركك يااارب 
تسلم ايديك

طبعا كان نفسي اوي اقيمك بس للاسف منفعش لانك انت اخر تقيم عندي ومش هينفع مرتين
بس متقلقش ليك عندي تقيم هههه

*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 أغسطس 2012)

جميل يا سمير
ربنا يباركك
سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## Samir poet (20 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بص بجد مفيش كلام يقدر يوصف حرف من كلمه انت كتبتها
> 
> بس هقولك ربنا يقوينا يارب ويبعد عننا عدو الخير
> وربنا يباركك يااارب
> ...


هههههههههههههه
ولايهمك
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


PoNA ELLY قال:


> جميل يا سمير
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


اشكرك
وميرسيةلردك الجميل


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

حلو جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاك​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حلو جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاك​


اشكرك
وميرسيةلردك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2012)

جميل جدا جدا ربنا يباركك
شكرااااااا


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدا جدا ربنا يباركك
> شكرااااااا


شكر لردك
استاذى النهيسى
ربنا يباركك
وميرسية خالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

كلمة يا رب وحدها فقط تداوي كل الآلام..لكن عندما تذهب إلى الإله الصح​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلمة يا رب وحدها فقط تداوي كل الآلام..لكن عندما تذهب إلى الإله الصح​


*تمام
جدا
وحدوهو الالة
الحقيقى الرب يسوع
فدى كتير من الملايين        استنوا طول السنين
وفى وسط  السكون           قام من الموت المطعون
اقوى من جدعون              واقوى من شمشون
عدى بالشعب حصون        ونجاهم من فرعون
كان  اكبر   اعلان              فى كل مكان
فى الصليب الاعلان          يارب ياملك الاكوان
كان فى واحد زمان           فى زمن من الازمان 
اسمة ابن الانسان            بميلادة نشر الامان
بشر فى كل مكان            يمكن فى لبنان 
ملاكة رنمتة الحان            يسوع ملك الحنان
رب كل الاكوان                  اتحمل كل الاهوان 
علشان يكون ليك مكان     فى السماء مع صاحب السلطان 		
يارب تكونى
فهمتينى
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تمام*​*جدا*
> *وحدوهو الالة*
> *الحقيقى الرب يسوع*​*فدى كتير من الملايين        استنوا طول السنين*
> *وفى وسط  السكون           قام من الموت المطعون*
> ...


 انا قريت بس و فهمت من منظور إيمانك أنت
إنما انا فهمي واقف فيه شلل 
شكرا ليك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أغسطس 2012)

الله يهبنا روح التوبه حتى نرجع ونرتمى فى أحضانه​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> الله يهبنا روح التوبه حتى نرجع ونرتمى فى أحضانه​



اشكرك وعندك حق صدقنى


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا قريت بس و فهمت من منظور إيمانك أنت
> إنما انا فهمي واقف فيه شلل
> شكرا ليك


طيب ايه الشئ اللى واقف فيه شلل من الكلام ده؟


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> طيب ايه الشئ اللى واقف فيه شلل من الكلام ده؟


تمام:act19::act19:
عندك حق:mus25::mus25:
احنا تحت امرها:act23::act23:
:66:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

جميل جدااااااا يا سمير

ربنا يباركك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> طيب ايه الشئ اللى واقف فيه شلل من الكلام ده؟


 أنا بقول شلل في فهمي و ليس  ف الكلام..ما في عندي إيمان أو تذوق للكلمة بإيمان
كاني قريت شيء عادي....
يبقى كلام فقط...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تمام:act19::act19:
> عندك حق:mus25::mus25:
> احنا تحت امرها:act23::act23:
> :66:


 هو كرنفال ولا إيه


----------



## elamer1000 (26 أغسطس 2012)

حلو خالص

ربنا يباركك

+++


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> جميل جدااااااا يا سمير
> 
> ربنا يباركك


اشكرك
ربنا يباركك يفرح قلبك
شكر على مرورك
​


lo siento_mucho قال:


> أنا بقول شلل في فهمي و ليس  ف الكلام..ما في عندي إيمان أو تذوق للكلمة بإيمان
> كاني قريت شيء عادي....
> يبقى كلام فقط...


ما اهوانتى لازم تتعمقى
فى التقرب من ربنا  يسوع المسيح اكتر
هوضحهلك اكتر
دلوقتى اتقدملك حبيبك 
حبيبك بقى دا بنسبالك اية
وانتى ممكن تعملى اية علشان 
حبيبك ميسيبكيش خالص بعد قصةحب
بينكم
هكذا خودى الرب يسوع المسيح حبيبك وصديقك
صديقنى هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو كرنفال ولا إيه


لا كرنفال  ولا يحزنون
ههههههههههه


elamer1000 قال:


> حلو خالص
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> +++


اشكرك وميرسيةلردك الجميل


----------

